# Round Table Meetings



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

Who are these drivers giving Uber all the info for free??

Drivers if no one give Uber info Uber got to got out and get info! They go out and get info via rides... Don’t be so cheap drivers! 

Info given that creates features such as “airport rematch” & “wait time” is making Uber millions.

Your knowledge isn’t worthless drivers! Specially Experienced drivers, you guys are like golden unicorns to Uber...


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

Nothing's for free. You get a USB passenger amenity pack, a pack of Tic Tacs, and a 24 pack of water for face2face feedback at the hub.


----------



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

I’d rather some Hub spy have to take a 40min ride undercover


----------

